# How to appraise/sell antique tack?



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

A friend of mine has fallen on hard times, she has never been a "horse person" but both of her parents were the old time cowboy/cowgirl types, think Roy Rogers & Dale Evans. Anyhow she has a large amount of antique and vintage tack that she really needs to sell, but she doesn't know the value of any of it. Does anyone here have any suggestions on where we could get a reliable appraisal, or a good place to try selling it to get a good price?

To give you an idea of what she has:
40"s(?) CK Shapley parade saddle totally silvered out w/headstall and breast collar
a 50's Hiesner that was originally sold by sears and roebuck. I've ridden one once and they are crazy comfortable for both horse and rider.
Various bits and spurs dating from the 60's back to possibly civil war era.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know if this help any...
I recently visited an really out of the way tack store and the owner had an extensive antique tack collection that she showed me. LIke 150 saddles alone, and some dated back the the very late 1800s. I asked her did she ever know their vales, since she buys and sells occasionally, and she mentioned there are appraisers out there (I suppose google might help) and she researches and watches what they go for on ebay too.

She didn't mention specifc appraisers, but said something about they travel sometimes to really big shows or events and people will take stuff with them to be appraised.
It does take some digging around in the internet to even find out what some of the saddles are and saddle repair shops can sometimes help with identifying what you have.

I also want to say I remember her saying to have something prefessionally appraised she has shipped items and paid some hefty appraisal fees, but if the saddle or object sells for a high amount, it is worth it.


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't know how you find about the value. I do know that we recently had an auction at an old tourist trap with tons of antique tack, etc. Spurs were going for $400 for ONLY ONE (yep, not even a full pair!!)! It was insane! If there is a makers mark on the spurs, she needs to be thinking in the 100's for price. Saddles....well....I've not seen much market for antique saddles to be honest. If it's ridable and in really good shape, you're likely to get a couple hundred. The parade saddle should price around $500 to $1000 depending on what it is.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you look up Charles Shipley, not Shapley, there's quite a bit of info. Perhaps you'll find the saddle in old catalog illustrations.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry, it was a double post so I've deleted this one.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Her local, good tack shop may know who collects in the area. I see you are in New Mexico. Antique shop owners may be able to direct you/her to someone who specializes, too.

Selling on consignment with a dealer, may be a good option. 

Recently the Western Horseman magazine has had articles by appraisers. The ones who have written were from Colorado's front range area, but I bet if you contacted one at their shop, they may know someone in your area. It's a small community and they know most everyone in their region.


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for correcting Shipley, that will help a bunch with my Googling efforts.

I live in a horse mad area filled with cowboys and racehorse owners, but we have no good tack store, most of them are like K mart for ranch stuff. There is one place that would take it on consignment, but I think it would take forever to sell there, if it sold at all, and in a small community like ours, it would be really hard to get it's value. 

The antique store idea is really good, there are several in the area, it didn't occur to me that people who collect antique tack probably don't want to _use_ it, so they don't necessarily have to be horse people.

Thanks, everyone, for the great input. Who knows I might even throw up an ad here on the forum once I get a few photos.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you sell to an antique store, you will realize very little money, Even if they consign it. Can you get a pic of the Shipley and post it? If it's a real parade saddle I may be able to recommend someone who would appraise it. He's a retired saddlemaker now refurbishing the gorgeous old Bohlin and other parade saddles. PS the other saddle is a Heiser, no N in it. Well known at one time as well.


----------

